# Dog health question??



## stuckbuck (May 26, 2009)

My dog Duke appears to have two sets of testicles!! 
He has his normal pair, then he has two of which looks like 
knots, one on each side of his thingy majiger. I would post 
pics but I don't know if mods would allow. Thanks.


----------



## JuliaH (May 26, 2009)

Check with your vet. This could be hernias or something else altogether. I have never heard of such a thing, but I did sell a young male dog for a pet one time because of him not being perfectly normal... sounds like a real checkup time, and consider the option of neuter if he is not normal.

Julia


----------



## maker4life (May 26, 2009)

It sounds like the glands that are on the inner part of his little man . These glands will swell when excited and are what helps the dogs stay "hung up" when mating . Perfectly normal .


----------



## stuckbuck (May 26, 2009)

maker4life said:


> It sounds like the glands that are on the inner part of his little man . These glands will swell when excited and are what helps the dogs stay "hung up" when mating . Perfectly normal .



I thought about that but it has been like this for the past 3 days and I haven't seen it go down yet!


----------



## maker4life (May 26, 2009)

My male will get like that every now and again . I still believe that's what you're seeing .


----------



## dawg2 (May 26, 2009)

Never seen that before...


----------



## stuckbuck (May 26, 2009)

maker4life said:


> My male will get like that every now and again . I still believe that's what you're seeing .



I hope so!


----------



## crbrumbelow (May 26, 2009)

Cold water!!!!


----------



## Murphy (May 26, 2009)

Instead of posting a pic I found a drawing and explanation for what you are seeing it should answer your question as well as please the mods it is a scientific drawing produced by Pfizer  

Male dogs have a special portion of anatomy called the bulbus glandis towards the rear of the penis that swells during mating. Owners sometimes say these almost look like a second set of testicles at the base of the penis when they see them.


----------



## stuckbuck (May 27, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Instead of posting a pic I found a drawing and explanation for what you are seeing it should answer your question as well as please the mods it is a scientific drawing produced by Pfizer
> 
> Male dogs have a special portion of anatomy called the bulbus glandis towards the rear of the penis that swells during mating. Owners sometimes say these almost look like a second set of testicles at the base of the penis when they see them.



That would be it. thanks for the info!


----------



## ghill4 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah I was bout to say a friend's bulldog/pit has the same thing. That I think it's natural


----------



## stuckbuck (May 29, 2009)

Yep, It went down just fine.


----------



## dbodkin (May 29, 2009)

Lucky dog...


----------

